# my thumb hurts!



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

ha! 

yeah so i just got my first surf bait caster and my thumb hurts. i was doing fairly well with 4 oz and bravened up to 6 and half way through the cast i had to bail out cause i thought my thumb was bleeding/burning and im sure you guys can figure out the rest..............


so my question is Do any of you vet casters suggest anything besides a bandaid or a callous?

and is there any like thumb gloves specificly for casting???

i sure would appriciate any suggestions and help

thanks 
SD


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

search this forum on reel tuning.theres really no reason to thumb a reel during flight if properly tuned


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Agreed with chris. But when tossing heavy loads I used a cut inner tube of a ten speed about 1" in length around my knuckle. If I lay into 8nbait I cant stop from the spool sliping and burning. Once you have the reel tuned to your casting style you should only have to thumb when the bait hits the water. Once in a while due to bad form or head wind you will have to thumb the spool to prevent the reel from getting dumb on you and not knowing what you were thinking but it is better to thumb the side of the sdpool as opposed to the line.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*thumb guard*

Most of the tackle shops sell a canvass and cloth piece that fits over your thumb for convench and one that fits over your finger for spin... It is true that if you put your shock knot on the right and have tuned your reel they will become unecessary over time, but until you reach that point.... I feel your pain... been casting a while and I don't leave home without em..... good luck... salt


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

definitely take what gilly21 said to hear about thumbing the actual spool not the line. It took me a little while to figure out why my line was so rough. Then i read someones post a little while ago that thumbing the line (mainly when you see the cast is about to get really nasty) can really take a toll on the line itself. im a rookie when it comes to distance but ive been fishing with heavers a few years now and that information right there was pretty awesome to know(for me atleast, others as dense as me and probably figure it out on there own)


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

*thanks to all*

....who replyed. 

i have a sealine X30SHA with only the normal spool brake, no nifty mags or whatnot. how should the weight fall as a beginner? i would assume i just have it a lil loose.... and is it normal for the line to want to kinda mohawk in the middle like a backlash teaser! ive only casted about 40 times and its different every time. thumbin the spool not the line with 4 ozs was alot better than trying to thumb the line. but again i think i must be to loose on the brake.
thanks again guys

SD


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

saltdawg did you put the little plastic brakes in the Reel? They are in the plastic bag?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Saltdawg,

Go to a bike shop, ask for a 10 speed inter tube, that will fit over your casting thumb. Cut the intertube up in 2-3 inch pieces....voila...INSTANT THUMB PROTECTION, or if you know where to get surgical tubing, you can attach it to your reel seat. 


Neil- you got a pick of your old srt up?

But like Chris stated :



> theres really no reason to thumb a reel during flight if properly tuned


If you have to touch the spool, just tap the sides, and not the line.

One more piece of advice, pickup a 1 lb spool of some inexpensive line. Try to match the diameter you are casting. Blow ups are the name of the game, even with experienced casters. Casting efficiency cannot be achieved over night, and practice is deffinitely required. Don't give up and keep casting!
----AND----
If you are casting that Daiwa SHA30. you got from Randy, make sure you start with both red brakes in the reel, and make your adjustments on the spool tensioner knob ( behind the handle). 


That SHA is an awesome reel. I just picked up the 20, and the drags on that lil reel is phenominal, IMHO, better than the SLH's( handled a 80+ car hood ray, this past 4th of July on the LIP). The handle is really comfortable.It casts 17lb Suffix pretty smoothly.


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

*whut...where???*



Digger said:


> saltdawg did you put the little plastic brakes in the Reel? They are in the plastic bag?


i saw no such thing in the box.......


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

Digger said:


> saltdawg did you put the little plastic brakes in the Reel? They are in the plastic bag?


gottem ... thanks digger and NS4d

wouldnt have thought such a small thing would make such a big difference....gonna try em tommorow.....should i use em all????


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

OK you need to give it a look see. Unscrew the side plate on the left sid, opposite of the handle. There are two thin wires comming off the spool at a 90 degree angle to it. There should be two red breaks, one on each wire. Or one red, one white or any combination or the two collors. You need two reds untill you get used to the reel. If they are in then use the tensioner on the other side behind the star drag. If you have it tight for a little while untill you get your form and timeing down you wont hurt anything. But don't throw it too tight for too long It is rumered it could damage the bearings.


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

*end mag plates?*

anyone suggest this option over the brakes?


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

gilly21 said:


> OK you need to give it a look see. Unscrew the side plate on the left sid, opposite of the handle. There are two thin wires comming off the spool at a 90 degree angle to it. There should be two red breaks, one on each wire. Or one red, one white or any combination or the two collors. You need two reds untill you get used to the reel. If they are in then use the tensioner on the other side behind the star drag. If you have it tight for a little while untill you get your form and timeing down you wont hurt anything. But don't throw it too tight for too long It is rumered it could damage the bearings.


thanks gilly21


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

will you feel increased tension in in reeling as well? i just put in the 2 reds(had nothing in it) and felt more slight tension in the reeling and free spool....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

gilly21 said:


> But don't throw it too tight for too long It is rumered it could damage the bearings.


A good analogy regarding casting with an over tight spool, is that it was like driving around with your emergency brake,on.
Deffinitely not a good thing for your car and not a good thing on your reel, when you got the spool tensioner knob, locked down. 

Put the breaks in,slap the reel on a rod, run your line, attach a sinker (one that you will be casting), tighten the spool tensioner, angle your rod at a 45 degree angle, turn your clutch lever to "on" and let the sinker drop. Too slow, or barely dropping...you got your spool tensioner,too tight..loosen it up..keep loosening, until it drops fairly smoothly.Keep at this setting and cast at an open field or body of water.

*remember that 1bs spool I suggested,keep loosening the spool tensioner knob....too loose, well, we all knows what will happen ( zing pow!)...you got to find that "happy" setting...As a previous owner of the SLH's, I have casted with the spool tensioner pretty loose,and a lil side play in the spool....when you get to that point, your reel is tamed. I have yet opened my 20SHA, yet, but....I have yet went to LiteHouse to get my 1lbs spool of 15lbs Sea Striker


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

thank NS4d


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

nserch,

I agree not great for the reel or car for that matter. Just not going to kill it in a dozen casts or so. And I didn't mean cranked down just a little tight. I toss mine so if I droped a weight at a 45 and it hit the ground it would bird nest . Everyone is different in how they cast and we all needed to figure out our sweet spot. 

Best suggestion in the world is to go buy a big spool of cheapo line and go have fun. Once you get a few good casts, see how far you can back off the tension till you blower up good. Then do it all over again. You'll learn alot about you, your reel and your limits. Someone said it a little while ago about the reel not being in the same frame of mind as the caster. And when this happens the reel causes a blow up... Never the casters fault. Do your best to learn your reel real good like and you will be friends for a long time.


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

i tossed the reds in and sometime this week i'll go try it out and let yall know how it worked......advice was well appreciated from all so thanks and tight lines...... 


SD


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Gilly-Please do not think I was critizising your post....Shoot..my first conventional, that SLH30, I went through multiple pounds of line and eventually had to replace the bearings.
And ur right, everyone's learning curve is different.

Live and learn, jus' giving my 2 cents. We all have given saltdawg some great advice----and when he does catch that biggun, on that conventional...do you think he's gonna give us some credit???    LOL  ...shoot I'll jus take a steak...   

Tight lines and lesser blow ups


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Cuz I take criticism all the time. What you said wasn't criticism and I didn't take it that way. Sorry ifin I came across like I did. Your right dude got some godd advice tonight. Wish I had someone to help me in my curve. That's why I know what works and don't. I went through a bunch of line before I figured it out. And whenever I get a new reel I go through a small curve all over. My latest was and Avet MXL. Jeesh I went through some line on that one but I got her good now.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*burnt thumb*

Know what youre saying. Check my post on casting gloves


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

With regard to damaging bearings by having the end screw done up too tight - 

With reels like the Abu Ultracast and Penn 525 Mag, side pressure pushes the bearing inside out, longevity is then severely compromised.

However, with spools that are combined with the spindle the pressure is on the end of the spindle - for example Penn 535 and Abu 7000 - BB


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Regarding thumb protectors:

The Surfcaster catalog (can be ordered online but don't know where, have to go home and check) has a soft leather pad with elastic backing for $0.99 that is perfect. I ordered one for casting my SLOSH 30 and it really helps even when just thumbing the side plate. I also like it because you can change fingers and use it for casting spinners with heavy weights as well.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

im not trying to advertise or anything, just trying to help the guy get what he needs quick. I know lighthouse tackle on shore drive has em


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

lynnpier06 said:


> im not trying to advertise or anything, just trying to help the guy get what he needs quick. I know lighthouse tackle on shore drive has em


Thanks Lynnpier06 and everyone else


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

hope it works out nice for ya


----------



## idpearl (Feb 22, 2006)

Assuming you are using a shockleader, make sure the knot is over to one side of the spool when you reel in. Even if it is not under your thumb when you cast, if the knot is in the centre of the reel, it will spin and cut your thumb!

As for a reel grip, I use a strip of cycle inner tube under the reel seat. I can then lay it over the reel when casting.










Check out Neil's site for tuning...

http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/reel_tuning.html


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Salt,

Are you burning your thumb on the initial hit due to the spool slipping under your thumb or is the burn coming from applying your thumb to the spool during flight to control backlash?

Separate problems with different solutions.

Tommy


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

Tommy said:


> Salt,
> 
> Are you burning your thumb on the initial hit due to the spool slipping under your thumb or is the burn coming from applying your thumb to the spool during flight to control backlash?
> 
> ...


trying to control it from a backlash.....i didnt have the brake collars in and havent tried it since


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

idpearl said:


> Assuming you are using a shockleader, make sure the knot is over to one side of the spool when you reel in. Even if it is not under your thumb when you cast, if the knot is in the centre of the reel, it will spin and cut your thumb!
> 
> As for a reel grip, I use a strip of cycle inner tube under the reel seat. I can then lay it over the reel when casting.
> 
> ...


thats a trick little deal you gots going on there


----------

